# Guess the Weight II (2009)



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Sam22 said:


> Yeah.. errr, ummm... well... the picture title probably shouldn't have included the weight! FML... the first guess was correct, PM me your address I'll send you your spoon!!! It does help me prove my point though. my fish last year was estimated anywhere from 14-24 LBS! People really can't tell by looking, or fisherman are in large part LIARS! hahaha.. fun anyway. someone else do this so I can win my spoon back!!!


Here's your chance Sam...:lol:


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

21.5#


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

17.5#


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

19.5


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

18.5


----------



## Badboy69 (Mar 29, 2003)

12.7


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

I could cheat on this one too so I'll refrain:lol:


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm could be a cheater too but I won't post the answer but I'll give a clue, the exact answer is public knowledge and posted on another website somewhere on net.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Here's your chance Sam...:lol:


*Umm.... 195LBs before beer & pizza????*
:evilsmile :lol: :evilsmile :lol:


----------



## pipe dream (Aug 3, 2006)

22 #'s


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

20.5


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

I know, I know I too will refrain. That fish really meant a lot to Tim and his friends though. (hint hint)


----------



## wonder why (Feb 28, 2005)

16.5


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

OK I'll take 21lbs even. Capnhook


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

Are we guessing the weight of the fish or Tim?


----------



## Gyro (Aug 19, 2009)

20 lbs even


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

ok i dont even want to win, i just want a link to the thread that spearheaded the guessing game

never mind just had to look


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

22# wins! Thanks for playing, where is Sam anyway.:lol:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

As for the rest of you guessing my weight before or after pizza?:yikes:

I'll just stick with the 195 and call it good.:lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I _am_ kind once in a while....

:evilsmile

Besides.... I have an excellent "tool shed" ......

:lol:


----------

